

Walking an extra two minutes each hour may offset hazards of sitting too long - flipchart
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-04/uouh-wae042715.php

======
flipchart
Abstract of the paper can be found here:
[http://cjasn.asnjournals.org/content/early/2015/04/29/CJN.08...](http://cjasn.asnjournals.org/content/early/2015/04/29/CJN.08410814.abstract?sid=586134de-f655-46ea-a24e-1c06b0a453c4)

